
Playing pong with herds of sheep and other feats of shepherding - greg
http://www.kontraband.co.uk/videos/16589/Sheep-In-LED-Clothing-WTF/
======
Timothee
I really enjoyed this video until I saw that it's actually an ad.

And I'm now just wondering if it's real or not. Nowadays you just can't
tell... It reminds me of Matt from "Where the hell is Matt?"'s little
experiment from a few weeks ago after seeing the viral ad for RockBand (the
one with the guy on a bicycle). Basically he pretended his travel video was
faked all along and the story spread.

A few years ago still, making a fake video with CGI was about as hard to make
as the real thing. So real or not, it would still be kind of interesting. Now
it's just easy and a little lazy. It's kind of sad, no?

~~~
jerf
Well, there was definitely some CGI near the beginning, when the sheep came
together into a bigger sheep that actually had coherent legs and while walking
had one leg cleanly pass through another leg (BS!), so as much fun as the idea
may be I'm not inclined to suspend much disbelief.

------
sdurkin
I liked that until I found out it was an ad.

It isn't logical, but after seeing the Samsung logo I felt used.

~~~
Hexstream
I'll take that kind of ad over almost any other kind of ad any day.

------
ibsulon
Samsung has become aggressive in their viral ads.

